# Spinal Bifida



## Burchy314

Hey everyone. My name is Tina and I have a 4 and a half month old daughter named Jayden.

Well today was her 4 month appointment. Everything was going great. She looked really healthy everything.

But then the doctor was looking at her and noticed a Sacrel Dimple (a dimple under her butt) She said that it could be spinal bifida. That where the dimple is, is where the spine ends or exits I am not really sure the term she used. Anyways she wants us to get a Sacrel Ultrasound to check up on it and make sure eveything is ok. She also said I shouldn't worry because Jayden is so active and moves around a lot (she can roll over, tries to crawl, loves her jumper and loves to stand with support and just move around) but she just wants to check.

So I guess really what I am asking is...Does anyone have any information about this, advice? If your kid has Spinal Bifida...when did you first find out? What is it really like? I don't know anything about it. I am just worried for her.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Andrew has a sacral dimple and although he has problems, SB is not one of them! Our Paediatrician wasn't really bothered when we pointed it out to her, so I googled. Apparently about 2% of babies have the dimple, and there are other things to look for when detecting SB.

One thing I would say - make sure you clean it out thoroughly - poop up the back of the nappy (diaper) can collect there!


----------



## netty

alex has a sacral dimple too.
He does not have spina bifida.

It can just be one of those things and is nothing to worry about.
Get the ultrasound scan done tho

:hugs:


----------



## Tegans Mama

First of all, just because your daughter has a sacral dimple DOES NOT mean it is spina bifida. I would ask your paed to refer your LO for an MRI to make sure. 

If it IS Sb though, it's not the end of the world. SB has a sliding scale - some cases are not severe at all, which I would imagine will be the case if your LO has it, as more severe cases are spotted on US, or at birth. In the less severe cases, sometimes there are no symptoms at all. Other times there are weaknesses in the feet and ankles and sometimes bladder/bowel problems.

my LO is at the opposite end of the scale - her SB is VERY severe. She is paraplegic (can't use/feel her legs) so is a full time wheelchair user, she is doubly incontinent and has a whole array of other problems. 

I would try not to worry until you know for sure that your LO actually has SB. :hugs:


----------



## indy and lara

Emma has one too but does not have SB. They were quite concerned when it was spotted in SCBU but came to nothing. As Tegan's Mama said, do keep in mind that if it is SB there is a sliding scale of how severe symptoms are.


----------



## 24/7

My brother has one, but doesn't have SB. xx


----------



## Emmylou27

What Tegan's Mama said!

Our eldest, Daisy, does have SB - the most severe form which was discovered at birth. Honestly, what's it like? It's fine, she's ahead developmentally (we were told she'd be delayed), she walks (we were told she wouldn't) and her main issues centre around bladder and bowel control. It wasn't fine on day 1, my world fell apart and everything was black, but then, it started getting brighter and brighter and today, I wouldn't change her for the world.

Loads of people have sacral dimples, it doesn't automatically mean SB, and, if it does for you I'm sure everything will be fine since you said your LO is so active etc.

Hope all goes well x


----------



## Burchy314

Thanks guys you made me feel so much better! Her appointment to find out is tomorrow so I will come back to let you guys know! I am glad that there is a section here for me to come to if she does have it though. You girls are great.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Fingers crossed she doesn't have it! But as has previously been said, it really is not the end of the world if she does. the children I have met who have SB are the most inspirational children in the world :)


----------

